# Team Firefly EPS and MXL



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

Pretty nice paint.

http://www.rapha.cc/fireflies-plus-colnago


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Those are just beautiful!

Why can't Colnago release simple red color schemed frames like these?


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Full Shite Ahead*

Wow. Talk about a horrible build. You have a $5495 retail frameset (Or $3495 at amateurbikekit.com) and then you add the worlds worst components to it. FSA brakes??!!!

Well, at least the paint is pretty cool.


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

sounds like they are selling the frames only. 

I agree the build is a little odd. I am sure it was all donated so they probably took what was offered.

Any ideas what these would sell for?


----------

